
The non-broken promise of static typing - Mitt
http://anthonybruno.com.au/2017/09/19/The-non-broken-promise-of-static-typing.html
======
AnimalMuppet
15% (of a group of 400) JavaScript bugs could be detected with type
annotations.

First reaction: Wow, actual data! Cool!

Second reaction: 15% is not nothing, but... I'm kind of disappointed that it's
so small.

